# A question for sensors and intuitives alike...



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

*Intuitives: Which sensing type is your favorite? *
ESFPs can be fun. They're soft-hearted, excitable, and not too serious. 

*And which intuitive type do you get along with the worst?*
ENFJs can be annoying. Sometimes it seems they're too focused on trying to be liked. Sometimes I feel like they're not genuine. They're the type to hand out compliments they don't mean. 
I also have a love/hate relationship with the INTJs I know. They can be very egotistical. I hate listening to them talk about how smart they think they are. However, I am likely to get a good conversation out of them.

I'm generalizing, of course.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

*Which intuitive type is your favorite? *
ENFP, always ENFP. Mostly because they are so easy to get along with.

*And which sensing type do you get along with the worst?*
Hmmm. Hard to say actually. I would say ISFJ I find very hard to communicate with, though some of my good friends are ISFJ. Which may seem a bit strange that I picked them. I love them to bits, but we can bash our heads together like rams at times. They can frustrate me with their "pleasing people attitude". If you don't like that person, why pretend? Why be two-faced? Then they think I am nasty, because I don't want peace. I do want peace, but I don't like it when people say one thing, then act differently when around that person. I really don't understand it, and sometimes it can lead to other things and so forth...


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

*Favorite sensing type:* Probably ISTJ, or ISFP.

*Least favorite Intuitive type :* ENTP or ENTJ


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

I hesitate to stereotype since I don't have enough data to form reliable generalizations, and surely there are too many exceptions. Nevertheless, we all do it here, so:

Favorite sensing type: 
ESTP

Least favorite intuitive type:
INFP


----------



## Sanjana03 (Jun 3, 2010)

I can't say much from personal experience, so I have

*Sensors: Which intuitive type is your favorite? *
INTP and the right kind of ENFP. I actually have a love-hate relationship with ENFP, some are just annoying but others are great and really inspire me.

*And which sensing type do you get along with the worst?*
Probably ISTJ and/or ESFJs. ISFJs too, they can be cute but too sensitive for me.

My "big divide" is more on the J/P question.


----------



## NeedMoreKnowledge (Nov 2, 2010)

Intuitives: Which sensing type is your favorite? I like ISTPs the most I think. I believe we live life with similar values, and prefer more individualistic approaches to things which I really enjoy about myself. So I don't feel it would be that much of a difference in terms of personality. But I do think it would be interesting to suddenly have strengths in more mechanical and manually oriented things. I think they have many more practical skills that they can bring to jobs and actually enjoy the job very much, where as I still feel very lost in my career search.

And which intuitive type do you get along with the worst?
That's a hard one to answer because I honestly don't feel competent in typing people, and also I feel so many people are mixtures of different types that they don't even come across as one type most of the time. But just looking at the type descriptions and how I feel they would act in life settings I'm thinking I'd probably clash the most with ENFPs. I'm very laidback and calm, but also very cautious about things and I think an ENFP would be too busy trying to break me out of my cautious ways to realize I am also very relaxed and happy being this way and that you can't push me. Also they just seem mucho extroverted and in general I feel we don't supply eachother with enough "juice" to satisfy eachothers social needs, me being a mucho introvert and all.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

vivacissimamente said:


> Intuitives: Which sensing type is your favorite? And which intuitive type do you get along with the worst?
> 
> Sensors: Which intuitive type is your favorite? And which sensing type do you get along with the worst?
> 
> I know answering these questions will involve making some generalizations, but hey, as long as they're not harmful, I'm cool with it.


It seems like I have happily surrounded myself with INxx online and irl and I've been most around xSxPs as far as sensors I think.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

*Which intuitive type is your favorite?*

ENTP,those wily bastards.


*And which sensing type do you get along with the worst?*

Interestingly enough,those of my own type and estp's have never failed to piss me off in some fashion.Idk maybe those i've known are too type fitted.


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

Sensors and intuitives complement each other really well (even though they don't always realize it). 

Without some sort of intuitive influence in their lives, sensors get stuck in familiar patterns and that gets boring fast. And intuitives don't do so well without any sensors around either. They need us to bring them back to reality once in a while, so they don't get overwhelmed by the figments of their own mind. 

Thinkers and feelers don't seem to require as much from each other, in fact I wonder if they do better in the company of their own kind. I can't say for sure though, because I've never been in all-thinker company. Literally everyone I know IRL is a feeler (I pretty much rely on PerC for my daily dose of vitamin T).

As for specific types... I don't know. I can think of people I like from almost every type, and the same is true for people I don't like. Like/dislike has so little to do with MBTI. It's all down to intangibles, like "chemistry" or "essence", whatever the hell that is.

The only trend I've noticed in myself is that I don't like xxFJ men who are older than me. They always act nice and tolerant (almost "charitable") towards me and then they think I owe them something in return. Yechh.


----------



## Paragon (Mar 15, 2011)

Favorite sensing type: ISFP

Intuitive type I have the most trouble getting along with: ENTJ

Favorite intuitive type: ENFP, INTP

Sensing type I have the most trouble getting along with: Any SJ's


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

etherealuntouaswithin said:


> And which sensing type do you get along with the worst?
> 
> Interestingly enough,those of my own type and *estp's have never failed to piss me off in some fashion*.Idk maybe those i've known are too type fitted.


Target located. Initiate "piss off".


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Fizz said:


> Target located. Initiate "piss off".


I love you. If I could have answered my favourite sensor, I would say ESTP.


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

Out of the sensing types I seem to get along with ISFPs (and ESFPs) the best. In general I tend to get along quite well with SPs.


I wouldn't say I dislike one intuitive type but in the past I have clashed with INTJS. Not sure why.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Just realized I never answered my own question, hehe.

Favorite sensing types:
Pretty much all of the SPs, but I'll go with ESTP.

Least favorite intuitive type:
INTP.


----------



## IonOfAeons (Dec 2, 2010)

There's almost no point in me trying to answer this since there are so few people I get close enough to to understand and know enough to give an honest appraisal of who they are, for some reason I still want to try though...

Favourite sensor: ISFP, no question whatsoever here. They seem to almost always be quietly sensitive and I feel appreciated by them. I can be myself and they love me for it, rarely do I seem either too withdrawn or too emotionally invasive to them (yeah I fluctuate between the two somehow.)

Least favourite intuitive type: Bizarrely it's probably ENTPs, though possibly also ENTJs. I say bizarrely because my girlfriend is an ENTP and she's amazing. ENTPs normally seem very quickfire to me, I really don't want to be expected to entertain someone constantly with ideas and thoughts because I just don't work that way. My thoughts come to a slow-broil and although I like talking in hypotheticals I can't maintain the need to keep generating thoughts that then get picked apart to determine what parts are interesting and what parts aren't. ENTJs seem to need less stimulation in this way but I've found many of them to have very strong presences that contrast my sedate air. I like to get things done, but not out of desire for efficiency and impatience which is something I feel like they struggle with. It boils down to me feeling like I'm supposed to provide some kind of rigorous intellectual stimulation to them that I don't think I'm able to supply.

This is all entirely a bunch of hypotheticals of course, several of these people may not be the type that I think they are, so what I've described could easily be ascribed to other characteristics.


----------



## my melody (Nov 3, 2009)

> Sensors: Which intuitive type is your favorite?


Generally, INTP and ENTP.



> And which sensing type do you get along with the worst?


In general: ESFP, ESTJ and ESFJ.


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

Intuitives: Which sensing type is your favorite? And which intuitive type do you get along with the worst?
XSTP=best
ESTJ=worst


----------



## Nymma (Apr 24, 2010)

Favorite iNtuitives=ENTJs, no doubt about it. I've connected deeper with the ones I have befriended than I have with any other type. I seem to have a thing for Te users...

Favorite Sensors=I can't decide between ESFPs and ISTJs. I am friend with only one ISTJ, but she's my best friend. I don't really know other ISTJs(or, at least, I haven't typed anyone else I know as an ISTJ) so I don't know if it's a type thing...And, the ESFPs I know are really awesome.

Worst iNtuitives=ENTPs, I would say. They're just a little, well...too much, if you know what I mean. Talking to them really exhausts me. If they were more introverted, I probably wouldn't mind them, but the ones I have met have a gift for intruding people's personal space...

Worst Sensors=ESFJs. Extraverted Fe users have a tendency to get on my nerves. Strangely enough, I don't have a problem with my ENFJ friend. And Introverted Fe users are fine, too. It's just...the ESFJs I know have this annoying habit of mothering people, and I am really turned off by the fact that they don't have opinions of their own. They just go with the majority and pretend that they think exactly like you... Just seems very fake to me. That being said, I have a very good ESFJ friend, and I am more than fine with her, but in general, ESFJs annoy me. 

I have noticed that I get along more with XXTJs, and get along the least with E_FJs.


----------



## Zefera (May 31, 2011)

I would say ISTPs are my favourite. Ive known a few (including my dad (I think)) and they fascinate me because they are similar in the way they approach things from a logical pov, and yet the application of that knowledge can be so different....
As for least favourite intuitives... I would have to say INFJ. The two that I know (step mom and soon to be sister in law) and I just have this complete disconnect in thinking and especially with my step mom it has lead to some pretty severe conflicts. I respect them on a certain level but personal interaction seems to be tricky at best.

ETA: Least Favourite Sensors: ISFJs, for similar reasons as the INFJs, only add to that the fact that my very existence is an affront to all that is holy.... Lol. 

And of course my favourite intuitives would be INTJs. Which again comes down to seeing the differences in ways of thinking, and yet I feel a deep sense of companionship with them, and have always looked up to them in many ways.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Guys, you're _not_ supposed to say what your least favorite sensor is (if you're an intuitive) or what your least favorite intuitive is (if you're a sensor)... that was the whole point of the thread... :tongue:

Thanks for all the responses so far, they're really interesting.


----------



## Zefera (May 31, 2011)

vivacissimamente said:


> Guys, you're _not_ supposed to say what your least favorite sensor is (if you're an intuitive) or what your least favorite intuitive is (if you're a sensor)... that was the whole point of the thread... :tongue:


I think it's evolved a bit.. Plus its sorta interesting to see the various types that people like and dislike in both categories, to me at least...


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Don't worry, you can see plenty more of that kind of anti-type stuff if you hang around more, it shouldn't take too long, even by now you might have already.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Favourite Sensors: ISTJ. Hands down. My elder sister and two of my best friends are ISTJs. They are just awesome, caring people, smart, sarcastic, amazing.
Least favourite intuitive. The FJs, usually, although ENTP is up there.

With the obvious that I haven't met a representative every type. I would suspect I could get along with STPs too, though I don't know any well - two of my cousins I think might be, but they live in another country.


----------



## XL Sweatshirt (Feb 11, 2011)

Actually, I have quite the love for NT's. With me being an SFP, I find it a nice balance.  
I've always been very attracted to intuitive types in the opposite sex when it comes to the realm of love and dating.

The only two types I really have problems with, in my experience, are INFJ's and ENTJ's. But this isn't a constant... they both somehow make me feel paranoid. Those are pretty much the only exception. 

I sometimes clash with ESFJ and ESTP females. So, I even have problems in the sensing world.


----------



## saffron (Jan 30, 2011)

It really comes down to the individual most times. I get along best with open-minded live and let live people with a good sense of humor, and not as well with judgmental, overbearing or negative people. These distinctions are not really type related. 

But if I have to generalize I'd say that my favorite sensors are ISFPs and ISTPs.

My least favorite intuitives are probably ENTJs. Though I think I've met some nice ones. I really don't like putting down an entire type honestly.


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

I think my likes and dislikes are more tied to E/I than N/S. Extroverts exhaust me.

Least favorite sensor: ESFP
Most favorite sensor: ISTJ

Least favorite intuitive: ENFP
Most favorite intuitive: INFJ or INTJ


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

Favourite sensor? ISTP my best friend is ISTP. He's a hoot.

Least favourite Intuitor? ENFJ Manipulators and controlling, no thanks.


----------



## Aleksei (Apr 3, 2010)

vivacissimamente said:


> Intuitives: Which sensing type is your favorite? And which intuitive type do you get along with the worst?


It's impossible to discern types I get along with best/worst in MBTI terms. Socionics is better for it, but that's still problematic as the types I get along with best and worst tend to correspond to the same MBTI types -- INTJ is in about equal parts INTp (my supervisee) and ISTj (my dual). ISTP is likewise in about equal parts ESTp (my activator) and ISTp (my conflictor).


----------



## SnnyYellow (Jun 18, 2010)

I'd like to start off by saying that the types that I've met are very limited. 

Favorite Sensing type: I feel that the types I always get along with best are feelers are introverted NTs. with that in mind, I think that ESFJ and ISFP are my favorite sensor types because I can really relate to how ESFJs see the world and welcome the feeling preference of ISFPs also. Though, I may be generalizing. I've met ESFJs who are just as bad as many people portray them to be. I just know that a healthy ESFJ like one of my best friends is someone I can really connect to. On the other hand I think I would really love ISTJs too. I've met one and she's one of my favorite people. She's down to earth, clever, intelligent, calm, and just a good calm, center for an overemotional like me. 
Least Favorite iNtuive type: I'm assuming ENTXs. Just imagine the crazy conflict potentially of and ENFJ and an ENTJ-- now that's just plain scary. We're both EXXJs so we are often quite involved in our world, but our thinking v feeling just would cause so many disagreements. ENTPs I heard enjoy arguing and being blunt, and thus, I'd probably be offended by them 'cause I take things TOO personally. And ENFJs hate conflict, yes we do.


----------



## n2freedom (Jun 2, 2011)

Favorite sensors: ISTP, ISFP, ESTJ
Favorite intuitives: INFP


----------



## feigned angst (Mar 26, 2011)

_Which sensing type is your favourite? _

ESTJs, but balanced ESTJs... so maybe ESTJs leaning more to being intuitors.

ISFPs are also okay too, but I haven't associated with enough ISFPs to determine my preference. 

_Which intuitive type do you get along with the worst?_

Probably INFJs but also INFPs if their Fi function is too strong in comparison to the rest of their cognitive function order.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

Fave sensors: ESFPs and ESTPs, some of my favorite people in my life are these types.

Least favorite intuitives: ENFJs. Ones I know care way too much about what others think (or 'the socially acceptable') and can be extremely manipulative.

Imho.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

lirulin said:


> Least favourite intuitive. The FJs, usually, _although ENTP is up there._


What don't you like about ENTPs?


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Kr3m1in said:


> What don't you like about ENTPs?


Well, I don't like the ones who use their type as an excuse to be a jackass. Though I imagine a number aren't really ENTPs just like not all the assholes who use the INTJ badge as an excuse to be a jerk are really INTJs. But some are.

The main thing I have had trouble with (beyond E being a little exhausting) is the way random topics can suddenly become personal. It's just...unexpected. Most of the time they are fine with arguing, more offensive then me though they get away with it easier, and then suddenly they start acting like a Feeler because it's a pet topic. It just comes out of nowhere. At least with Fs I know to be careful - though not necessarily about what.

And sometimes uncontrolled Ne. It's lovely to see possibilities, but it can be very irritating when they assume I didn't consider them, just because I don't think out loud. There's this weird dynamic sometimes when I make a decision they can immediately start saying 'but what about this...this...this' and I have to shoot down the suggestions over and over and then they call me closed-minded for "not considering them." I did already, thanks, and I know my criteria, and I actually put thought into the option I chose whilst you are just pulling ideas out of your ass. I'm not rejecting them out of spite; it's hardly crazy that I would end up with the option I did put a lot into rather than one of the random things you didn't consider in depth but just noticed was _a_ possibility. They're not real suggestions that they believe in, not like optimal possibilities, sometimes they are just, rather patronisingly I think, trying to "make me more open-minded." I _have _heard that statement before. It's kind of like - I pick a car and the ENTP suddenly goes "you know there are other cars in the lot, right? You are so closed-minded for not seeing that." - uh, you are an asshole for calling me a blind idiot, thanks, I do know they are there. :tongue:

Of course it depends on the ENTP. The one I know best is a bit sensitive. And I've not met many IRL.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Least favorite sensor would be ISTP and ESFP. I met my first ISFP, she's cool. Maybe not so much depth, but cool.
Favorite sensor is ISTJ 

Least favorite intuitive would be ENTP - INTP not far behind.

Just a general observation .


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@lirulin is E really that exhausting for you?
ENTPs are supposed to be most intro, as far as I know.
The jackass part I can understand and can be one, but I generally avoid making excuses 

I asked because out of all the types, INTJs are drawn to me the most. Even online, but irl I am literally surrounded by them, and we seem to get along great, with only a few pet peeves of mine activated.

But then I can appear a J , depending on the circumstances.

So that may be why.


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

I don't play favorites with types. It can be pretty skin-deep most of the time.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Kr3m1in said:


> @lirulin is E really that exhausting for you?
> ENTPs are supposed to be most intro, as far as I know.
> The jackass part I can understand and can be one, but I generally avoid making excuses
> 
> ...


Well yes, they are - for me. Particularly the ones who think they are sorta I and in consequence assume they understand your boundaries already rather than trying to understand them. The only E I know who is about as easy to deal with as an I is an ENFJ with terrible social anxiety and shyness - less with me since we are siblings, but she is quiet and good with quiet interactions. I agree a bit more J helps since spontaneous social interaction is much worse than events for which I can mentally prepare myself. I like to be able to save up energy for them and know my quiet time will be uninterrupted.

I remember an ENTP friend tried to convince me she understood introversion by saying she just wanted to be alone after an eight hour day in customer service dealing with people all the time, people she hated and a boss that annoyed her. She wanted to be alone - by going online and posting in her blog and getting comments and commenting on others' blogs.
Yeah. Sure. _Totally_ the same thing as introversion.
Of course I explained that being I meant you were tired by people you _liked_ spending time with and she got offended.  She is a bit sensitive, like I said.

Even if we can work around how much alone time I need, Es _tend_ to be more demanding in terms of wanting reactions to what they say - I think that is usually unconscious. That is more exhausting than it is with a fellow I -even if I am louder and more obnoxious or engaged with the I. F is often even more exhausting though there can be exceptions. I mean, friends are _worth _the energy expenditure and all, but it is tiring. Is are _generally_ easier. And it is a problem when they don't get that or get bothered by that. I'm not saying ENTPs can't get that - I just haven't yet met one. Again, not met many, esp irl. Probably on an mbti site there is less of a superficial understanding of introversion so that likely helps.

Sorry for the wall of text.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

lirulin said:


> Well yes, they are - for me. Particularly the ones who think they are sorta I and in consequence assume they understand your boundaries already rather than trying to understand them. The only E I know who is about as easy to deal with as an I is an ENFJ with terrible social anxiety and shyness - less with me since we are siblings, but she is quiet and good with quiet interactions. I agree a bit more J helps since spontaneous social interaction is much worse than events for which I can mentally prepare myself. I like to be able to save up energy for them and know my quiet time will be uninterrupted.
> 
> I remember an ENTP friend tried to convince me she understood introversion by saying she just wanted to be alone after an eight hour day in customer service dealing with people all the time, people she hated and a boss that annoyed her. She wanted to be alone - by going online and posting in her blog and getting comments and commenting on others' blogs.
> Yeah. Sure. _Totally_ the same thing as introversion.
> ...


I only think I undestand introversion (theoretically), because I've dated and closely friended scary numbers of introverts and have developed a set of adaptation strategies to their needs in terms of space and quiet time and all that. So maybe it isn't really understanding? I don't know, should ask.

Although sometimes Is can frustrate me as well, esp when they are in a social setting and fail to speak up even if they fiercely disagree with something I said or did or don't even want to be at that particular social event, but would rather first sit in the corner and say 'I am having a good time I don't want to go' but then confess drunkenly in a couple months that they hated every minute of that social event. This makes me want to choke my closest INTJ friend.Very lovingly, but still choke, because he'd want to see me and do 'whatever I want because he doesn't care' and then have a terrible time with my decision.

You would think there's a less superficial understanding, but that probably isn't the case.
When you try and wrap your mind around a plethora of info, you start painting things in more crude ways just to outline the divides more clearly.
At least I've seen that happen on here.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Kr3m1in said:


> I only think I undestand introversion (theoretically), because I've dated and closely friended scary numbers of introverts and have developed a set of adaptation strategies to their needs in terms of space and quiet time and all that. So maybe it isn't really understanding? I don't know, should ask.


Well, functional adaptation is probably more practical anyway.



Kr3m1in said:


> Although sometimes Is can frustrate me as well, esp when they are in a social setting and fail to speak up even if they fiercely disagree with something I said or did or don't even want to be at that particular social event, but would rather first sit in the corner and say 'I am having a good time I don't want to go' but then confess drunkenly in a couple months that they hated every minute of that social event. This makes me want to choke my closest INTJ friend.Very lovingly, but still choke, because he'd want to see me and do 'whatever I want because he doesn't care' and then have a terrible time with my decision.


I hate that shit. I don't like playing the martyr.
Occasionally I do put up with events I dislike for the sake of people, but either I am upfront about disliking it and, say, leave early, or they never know - eg it's their birthday or whatever, people can be offended if I want to stay home, but that is rare.



Kr3m1in said:


> You would think there's a less superficial understanding, but that probably isn't the case.
> When you try and wrap your mind around a plethora of info, you start painting things in more crude ways just to outline the divides more clearly.
> At least I've seen that happen on here.


Fair point indeed.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@lirulin

Yeah, EFs take energy.They give energy too, but I don't really always have the patience to sit there and be their audience. Especially when it's the same exact feeling-packed tale I've already reacted to and gave advice that was asked of me, and they still babble in the 'I don't know what to do' style.

Or she could catapult cats at the person in question, while making dinosaur sounds. It's her newly discovered credo, after all

That would tire any extrovert after a while.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

@Kr3m1in
Seriously. It's always have to look sympathetic - or impressed - or interested - or blah damn reactions always. Especially repetitive stuff. I'm a friend not an audience, dammit.

I agree about the dinosaurs - the cats would have to be carefully protected from injury.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@lirulin are you infected with kittenitis as well? *raises all applicable eyebrows*

They'll be fine, they land on their feet, what more could you ask for.

Plus, heart would probably never throw a kitten.
She would squish them and say things like 'it's sooooo flufffeeey!'.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

I am infected yes. Terminally.
& I think you are right about her reaction. Though she is adjusting to using the word "fuzzy" for my little one who is a shorthair.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@lirulin

I've got 'be your kitten' offers from a couple of female INTJs on here already.
Must be the pick-up line for your type 

I don't have kittenitis. But I'm sure your kitten(s?) are cute.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

She is. She's a sweetie. I need to get her a companion though one of these days.
(Although I wish sometimes she didn't need to wake me up by biting my nose.)


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

@lirulin

Took me a sec to realize you were talking about a kitten. I thought it was about hearttunedporcelain at first, was like 'huh?!whaaat?'.

I have a chinchilla.She randomly jumps on my face when she wants attention.
Typical woman.
/jk


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Kr3m1in said:


> @lirulin
> 
> Took me a sec to realize you were talking about a kitten. I thought it was about hearttunedporcelain at first, was like 'huh?!whaaat?'.


*dies*



Kr3m1in said:


> I have a chinchilla.She randomly jumps on my face when she wants attention.
> Typical woman.
> /jk


 Mine usually jumps on my book or decides to sleep on my laptop.


----------



## Kr3m1in (Jan 16, 2011)

lirulin said:


> *dies*
> 
> 
> Mine usually jumps on my book or decides to sleep on my laptop.


We've only been friendos for a day and you died already?

Damn Kr3m1in.Damn ENTPs.Bastards. Killed poor kittenitis-infected INTJ. Shame and dishonor.

I was hoping you weren't playing matchmaker...but you just never really know with people, you know?

Mine got stuck to velcro yesterday.Sometimes she falls in the paper trashcan too. This is all for attention.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Kr3m1in said:


> Mine got stuck to velcro yesterday.Sometimes she falls in the paper trashcan too. This is all for attention.


 Cute little fuck


----------

